# fastener storage?



## Yeti (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey guys,

Like most of you I have a ton of different fasteners in the shop. Post some pics of different ways you guys store them. 

I need ideas!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I don't like glass*

So I use metal cans in plastic tubs. This thread will show you some ideas:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/what-your-favorite-storage-container-27075/


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

Clear tackle boxes work great. Or the adjustable clear storage boxes you can buy from Home Depot, Lowes, etc. which are the same thing. They come in big and small sizes.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I make my own boxes from shop scraps. Most are from 1/2" drawer side material and tempered Masonite bottoms. They are 4.5" wide, 6" long, 2.5" deep. They stack well, and fit well in tote boxes to go to the jobsite, and are basically free. I mark the fronts for what's in them.












 







.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

For some reason, the company that sells drug screening kits to the company my wife manages, always sends them extra pee cups. I have about 50 of them with misc, hardware in them, and another 50 or more of them in reserve. 
As long as they still have the sterile seal on them, they are welcome in my shop! 

I also have a couple of the plastic drawer organizers, and some of the plastic bin, storage bins. 

Then there is the wall mounted, storage, which has 3" (+/-) deep shelves, mounted an a 45 deg angle, with jar tops screwed to the underside of the "shelves" Jars screw to the tops. Found this one at a yard sale for $5, with lots of hardware!


----------

